# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief en uitzichtloos

## Kasumi

Ik kamp mijn hele leven al met depressie. Als kind ben ik al bij verschillende psychologen/psychiaters en hulpgroepen geweest, als tiener ook. Bij mij werken die dingen niet. Ik ben geen prater.
Vorig jaar heb ik een Internet zelfhulp cursus gedaan. Vond ik compleet waardeloos.
Antidepressiva heb ik ook even een kans gegeven, maar ik heb gezien wat die troep kan aanrichten bij vrienden en familieleden, dus dat vind ik ook niet echt een optie.

Ik weet dat ik nogal negatief tegenover 'professionele' hulpverlening sta. Ik heb er gewoon geen vertrouwen in. Maar ik moet nu iets doen... ik weet alleen niet wat.  :Frown: 

Heeft er iemand tips voor me? Misschien zijn er dingen waar ik zelf nog niet aan heb gedacht.

----------


## sietske763

ik zou je asdviseren om eens wel naar prof. hulp te luisteren, ik snap wel dat jhe er negatief tegenover kan staan. maar zo geef je ze nu ook geen kans......en je bent nu geen teener meer, dus wie weet..........
wij zijn hier allemaal gelukkig geen profs, maar t enige wat ik je zou kunnen meegeven is dat je miss een prof raadpleegt en de evt medicatie volhoudt tot de tijd die het nodig heeft om een goede bloedspiegel te krijgen en dan kijken of het werkt ofdat je wat anders moet proberen....
je hebt gelijk; meds is niet alles, maar kan soms beter zijn dan niets, want nu voel je je nooit goed als ik het zo lees, dus je hebt niets te verliezen.............toch??

----------


## gossie

dag kasumi,
je hebt het een en ander al achter je rug!!
Maar wat zal jij nog willen doen, je hebt daar ideeen over? Volg je hart, zou ik zeggen.
Met Sietske ben ik het eens. 

Maar misschien moet je je depressie gaan accepteren? 

Sterkte, gossie

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Kasumi,
Ik ben het ook eens met het advies van Sietske. 
Misschien kun je eens proberen iedere dag een fikse wandeling te maken. Als je dat iedere dag kunt opbrengen helpt dat ook tegen depressieve stemming. Natuur is goed voor je ziel. Ik begrijp best wel dat je het moeilijk vind allemaal. Maar net wat Sietske zegt, je hebt niets te verliezen, blijf in jezelf geloven.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik wens je alle sterkte, en hopenlijk vind jij iemand die jou kan helpen, en waar jij vertrouwen in hebt. Succes!
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Kasumi,


De raad van Sietske, zou ik al aanraden. En vooral de MOED NOOIT OPGEVEN, ook al is het moeilijk, BLIJVEN GELOVEN, op mooie tijden en betere momenten  :Smile: 

Er komt ooit een dag dat jij je beter gaat voelen, daar ben ik zeker van. Hoe moeilijk dat het soms is, ga wandelen, al is het maar even. Doe iets waar je van houd en dat je leuk vind en zoek eventueel lotgenoten op!!!

Ik kan ergens gerust begrijpen dat je geen vertrouwen meer hebt"echt waar" maar bekijk niet iedereen zelfde. Er zijn nog goede psychologen die je kunnen helpen, je moet ze alleen weten te vinden.




In ieder geval heel veel sterkte toegewenst!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Ik wandel elke dag buiten, ook als het regent. Blijkbaar helpt dat nu niet genoeg. Ik heb volgens mij wel geaccepteerd dat ik altijd last zal blijven houden van depressieve periodes. Ik ben altijd zo geweest, zelfs als klein kind was ik al somber. Dus daar kan ik best mee leven. Maar op het moment zak ik steeds verder weg; heb ik gedachten die me bang maken en steeds meer de drang om mezelf te verwonden.

Dus ik moet _iets_ doen. Maar het standaard psychologen-praat-gedoe heb ik inmiddels wel genoeg kansen gegeven. Daar wil ik niet nog meer geld en energie aan verspillen. Zelfde verhaal met antidepressiva. Ik heb zoveel mensen in mijn omgeving die die troep jarenlang hebben geslikt en ik ben van mening dat het meer schade toebrengt, dan dat het iets oplevert.

Misschien ben ik wel te koppig en arrogant, maar ik ben gewoon niet als de gemiddelde mens. Ik ben best bereid om iets nieuws te proberen, maar niet meer de dingen die ik al genoeg kansen heb gegeven.

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Kasumi,

Je zegt zelf; Ik zak steeds verder weg en heb de drang om mezelf te verwonden. Ik zou je toch aanraden om hulp te zoeken, geef jezelf die kans. Ik heb ooit van een maatschappelijke werkster zoals dat heet de allerbeste hulp gehad, het was een schat van een mens. Ik denk nog wel eens aan haar waardevolle raadgevingen. Het hoeft niet altijd een psychiater of psycholoog te zijn. Ik zou je in ieder geval adviseren om niet "niets" eraan te doen, dan zak je alleen maar verder weg. 
Dit is denk ik toch ook niet wat je wilt, anders had je het hier ook niet over.
Kom, probeer over die drempel heen te stappen, er is een weg naar herstel, maar je moet er wel open voor staan en bereid zijn om het te willen. Makkelijk is het niet, dat zegt niemand. Maar het is het waard om ervoor te gaan.
Waar een wil is is een weg. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Kasumi:  :Embarrassment: 

Ik lees je verhaal en vindt het akelig voor jou dat jij je al jaren zo ellendig voelt....
waarschijnlijk mis je een stofje in je hersenen waardoor je als kind al je anders voelde dan de andere kinderen...somber, neerslachtig, etc...
toch is er maar 1 advies....Hulp zoeken zoals de lady's hierboven tegen je vertellen....ik begrijp wel dat je een "klik" moet hebben met een hulpverlener anders voelt het nog niet goed....feit is dat als bepaalde gedachten sterk komen opzetten dat nogal dringend is!!!! dus enige actie mag er "beslist" "snel" komen!!!!! ondanks dat je bij mensen hebt gezien hoe het werkt zegt dat nog niets over hoe "jij" zou reageren op bepaalde zaken en medicijnen...mischien moet je het een kans geven....je kindertijd is voorbij, je staat nu anders in het leven...zou toch fijn zijn als jij op een goede dag je prettiger zou voelen en wat gelukkiger met een leuke vriend/vriendin aan je zijde? ( of hij/zij is er al)  :Big Grin:  
kijk om je heen, vraag adviezen, misschien aan de huisarts of hij,... of iemand anders een persoon weet die jou kan helpen....niet zo'n stoffige man, maar een wat vrolijker en blij iemand die het prettig vindt om mensen zoals "jou" te helpen.....
het is een mysterie wat er allemaal in iemand zijn hooft rondspookt maar je verdiend het om hulp te krijgen zodat jij op een goede dag wat anders in het Leven staat....je bent het "WAARD" probeer het vol te houden en kijk wie jou kan helpen....internet lijkt mij geen optie voor hulp rechtstreeks...tegenover iemand zitten met een kop koffie of thee praat gemakkelijker....een 1e keer is altijd verkenning.....
ik wens jou " Sterkte " en moed om door te zetten....hou je haaks....

Een warme groet van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Hoi Kasumi,

ik wens je veel sterkte, kracht en liefs toe in jouw proces,
waar jij doorheen gaat.

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt.

Wat Elisabeth zegt, dat het gemakkelijker is om tegen iemand te praten die tegenover je zit, zal vast voor veel mensen waar zijn. Maar voor mij niet. Ik klap juist dicht als ik tegenover iemand zit. Ik hou er ook niet van om te praten/om mijn stem te gebruiken. 1 psychologe speelde daar op zich wel goed op in, door naast de normale sessies ook e-mail contact te gebruiken. Schrijven of typen is voor mij gemakkelijker, dan durf ik veel opener te zijn.
Vorig jaar ben ik nog bij een maatschappelijk werkster geweest. Een hele aardige vrouw waar het op zich best mee klikte, maar die vorm van hulp werkt gewoon echt niet voor mij.

Gelukkig heb ik wel een hele lieve vriend. Hij is de enige reden waarom ik nog niet helemaal ingestort ben. Maar hij weet niet hoe slecht het met me gaat. Ik weet hoeveel pijn het hem zou doen als hij zou weten wat er allemaal in mijn hoofd om gaat. Depressie zit nogal in mijn familie, dus ik weet hoe moeilijk het is om daar mee om te gaan. Ik geloof ook best dat er in mijn hersenen iets mis is met de neurotransmitter-stofjes enzo, maar ik geloof niet dat de huidige wetenschap genoeg kennis heeft om dat op de juiste manier op te lossen. De farmacie is veel teveel op geld belust. Er worden in de westerse wereld echt veel te veel medicijnen gebruikt. Ik heb genoeg familieleden die jarenlang steeds weer aan het klooien waren met verschillende soorten antidepressiva, steeds weer hogere dosissen, steeds weer nieuwe bijwerkingen. Daarom staat het me zo tegen.

Ik moet gewoon sterk zijn. Voor mijn familie en voor mijn vriend. Ik mag niet gek worden.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Beste Kasumi ,

Dat is me het verhaal wel!!! Bij mij komt depressie dus ook voor in de famillie mijn moeder is zwaar depressief me 2ling zus en ik heb het dus ook . het leven kan verrekte zwaar zijn , wat je vertelde over praat groepen en psychologen nou ik heb ook meegemaakt dat dit geen effect had .... totdat ik dus bij een psycholoog kwam die me echt helpt , misschien is het ook een kwestie van zoeken naar de juiste persoon. Voel je vrij om over te stappen op een andere , het is jou leven! en wat telt is JIJ als persoon. 

Toen ik eerst bij de dokter kwam zei die ook van ja slik dit maar dan zal het beter gaan , niet gedaan dus. totdat ik opgenomen werd omdat ik toch echt wel heel depri was , toen zijn ze me eigenlijks pas goed gaan helpen . Ik weet niet natuurlijk wat je allemaal meegemaakt heb , ongetwijfeld genoeg dat hoef je me niet te vertellen , geloof me ik weet hoe jij je voelt  :Smile:  het kan heel hard zijn !!! maar verlies nooit die strijdkracht want diep in jezelf weet je dat je het waard bent ook al denk je soms van niet. 

Ik slik nu wel medicijnen die gewoon super helpen! het was wel even zoeken naar de juiste maar als je die gevonden hebt kan het enorm helpen. Alstjeblieft zoek naar de juiste persoon waar jij je wel vertrouwd bij voelt , want het is het toch wel waard!! 

Je moet inderdaad sterk zijn , en je kan er alleen maar enorm veel van leren . want jij bent het waard! je moet zeker niet gek worden , ik weet dus ook niet wat het beste bij je zou passen dit is voor iedereen erg verschillend!!! 

Ik zou zeggen kop op! zoek naar de juiste personen , blijf vooral praten en ga niet teveel in je hoofd zelf oplossen werkt alleen maar averechts!

Mensen die dit meemaken of meegemaakt hebben weten hoe het is , ik wil je daarom ook veel warmte en steun toedragen omdat het niet niks is.

wees sterk en versla het  :Smile:

----------


## gabry

Het is al even geleden dat dit is gepost,mar k wil er toch op reageren, ik herken namelijk hee veel in je verhaal, bij mij komt depressie ook veel voor in de familie, en ik heb het ook en mijn zon van 16 ook. Ook ik heb allerlei professionele hulpverlening doorlopen, vanaf mijn 16e ongeveer, niets heeft echt geholpen en je wordt zo moe van dat gepraat.Ik heb zelf 10 jaar aan AD gezeten en heeft me eigenlijk alleen maar dieper de put in geholpen.
Wel heb ik veel gehad aan Haptonomie. Geen gepraat, wel behandelen.
Ook weet ik dat mensen soms wat kunnen hebben aan hypnotherapie. Al heb ik daar zelf geen ervaring mee.
Het is erg cliché maar ik ben bang dat mensen zoals wij, op de een of andere manier door het leven moeten worstelen, en dat we helaas het grootste gedeelte zelf moeten doen, een therapie kan je een richting geven, maar kan (tenmnste in mijn geval) geen oplossing bieden.

Sterkte!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Depressie's zitten in je genen heb ik wel eens het idee...het is verschrikkelijk als je er je hele leven last van blijft hebben!!!  :Frown: 
toch geloof ik in therapie op zijn tijd...mensen moeten zich zelf ook de kans geven om samen met een professional aan de tafel te gaan zitten...uiteraard kan het duren voordat je de juiste persoon tegenkomt en je daar goed bij voelt en er een band mee opbouwt...medicijnen kunnen absoluut helpen maar soms kan het even duren voordat je er baat bij hebt....het is vreselijk dat mensen zo moeten lijden, maar een mens "moet" hulp durven zoeken....je kan niet alleen maar zeggen dat je liever thuis zit..."IK" begrijp dat wel maar dat is niet de goede weg altijd!!!! praten moeten we allemaal....ik ga ook liever niet naar een arts toe, maar soms "moet" het gewoon, op het laatst ben je moe van alles en alle trajecten die je gevolgd hebt.....bah....maar dan neem je een korte pauze en probeer je het "opnieuw" !!!!! niets tegen je naasten vertellen of vriend vindt ik geen goede zaak....als je dat al niet meer doet dan zak je steeds verder weg....maar enfin iedereen beleeft en voelt alles anders..het is een heftige ziekte en pijnlijk en eenzaam!!!! begrip zal ik altijd hebben maar ik heb veel gezien om mij heen en in de familie.....

2 familieleden, Vader en dochter...10 jaar na elkaar....ze worden nooit meer wakker.... :Embarrassment: 
2 jaar terug hier op de flat waar ik woon....een jongen van 16 jaar die sprong.. :Frown: ..ik zag zijn lichaam liggen en zo kan ik nog wel doorgaan....het raakte mij tot diep in mijn ziel  :Wink: 

Veel sterkte voor alle mensen met depressies...ik hoop dat jullie de "juiste" weg kunnen vinden, en vasthouden....veel kracht wens ik jullie... :Smile: 
als je niet meer wilt praten slik dan medicijnen...sommige mensen moeten dat hun hele leven doen...tot slot wens ik jullie een goede dag toe...geniet van de zon en de buitenlucht, en doe datgene wat goed voor je is!!!! 
Liefs van Elisa

----------

